# Once again, you are the only ones



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

that will answer any of my questions.

Hahha, so I have two questions:

1. If fish start going berserk what does this mean? My mom has 2 green cory catfish and every time she watches them in their tank they go CRAZY. Like they start swimming really fast up and down, up and down, like mad men. I think this happens even when we dont watch them, but how would we know, we're not watching them! Also, I have a guppy female that is going crazy as well, up and down, back and forth...is this bad? Or no?

2. My tiny little spotted cory catfish, the smallest one of my 4, is losing his spots! It looks like someone took an eraser to him and decided that he was gonna lose em! I've had him for about 7 months and in the last 2 months he has began to lose them. He is almost just plain light brown. Should I worry? Or no?

Thank you all for your answers, I just cant seem to get any from the catfish section.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I can only speak from experience about the guppy. My females do that when they are stressed or when they think they are going to be fed, which is pretty much every time I walk past the tank. I wouldn't worry about it unless it becomes a constant thing and even then I don't think there is anyway to stop it. She will probably just die from the stress and there is very little you can do. Sorry. 

But good luck  Jade


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Sometimes my plecostomous gets a scared when it sees me, but not my spotted cories. Do you have a thermometer? Is it the right temperature (It probably is but just in case). Maybe the type of water is bad. I don't really know, only guessing.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Are all of these fish in the same tank?


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Ok, I had 3 tanks: 20g, 29g, and 5g. I just gave my 5g to my sister with 1 betta and 1 snail, and the 20g to my mom with 4 ottos, 1 snail, 1 betta, 1 male guppy, 6 neon tetra, and 2 green cory catfish. Now these green cories are crazy. They have been crazy even when they lived in my 29g. They are insane and always dart like crazy men whenever you even sit very still and watch them. They have plenty of food, so they arent hungry. And the water is at a constant 78degrees. Plus, her water quality is SOO much better then mine, seeing as I live with a well and the park I live in is nasty...crack head central. Hahaha so anyway, the spotted cory that is losing his spots is in my 29g aquarium with 2 female betta (very peaceful girls), 6 neon tetra, 5 guppies (1 full grown 4 babies), 1 snail, and 3 other spotted cory buddies. I dont know why his spots are leaving him! I mean, what could it be?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Could be ammonia spikes... Whats the reading for ammonia?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

The Green cories of your mom's may be stressed. Alot of cories (and other fish) swim the side of the tanks when they are stressed. I'd tell your mom to add atleast 4 more cories of the same type and see if that calms them down. Cories are shoaling fish, so they always feel more comfortable the more you have.

Your cory could be losing color because he's stressed or may just be an aging thing. I have 3 types of spotted cories in my 55g and they have never lost spots, so I'm not exactly sure what would cause that.

What are your water parameters? (ammonia, nitrIte, and nitrAte)


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I was wondering, though, if I can add more cories to her 20g tank. I went to petsmart and the green cories get SOOOO HUGE. It was amazing, but seriously, they would need like a 55g tank for 4 of them. They were huge. And they dont seem to get along with my spotted when they were with them in my tank...they never hung with the group and were still crazy scared of everything. Maybe if I add two more of a different type of cory? Like not spotted or green...maybe albino or something?

And yeah, losing his spots? I have no idea why. He just sits on my clay pot I have in my tank all day and doesnt seem scared or anything. Its weird. But I think the water in this park is really bad. Do you think if I bought distilled water it would be good for an aquarium? Or is that not good? Or if I bought like gallons from the store? That would be alot of gallons for water changes.....hahaha but I would do anything to keep these guys happy and healthy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

> I was wondering, though, if I can add more cories to her 20g tank. I went to petsmart and the green cories get SOOOO HUGE. It was amazing, but seriously, they would need like a 55g tank for 4 of them. They were huge.


If you are talking about "Emerald Cories" they aren't really considered cories. They are Brochis splendens. And they do get huge, about 4 inches. They will outgrow the 20g. It didn't hit me when I made my other post that green cories were really emerald catfish. If you won't be able to get a bigger tank for them, I'd suggest taking the 2 your Mom has and swapping them out for 6 smaller cories, like Pandas, Bandits, or False juliis (one type of spotted cories). Others, like Albinos IMO get a little too large for a 20g as well, since they can hit 3 inches. Cories really should be kept in big groups. I know thats not always possible, but you have to consider the potential size of fish when you buy them. I'd swap them out, so your Mom can have more than a couple cories and keep them happy at the same time.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Thank you! I will do so. Thanks for your advice. Yeah, panda cories are so cute. Hhaha, but then again, there is no place for me to give the green cories. I mean, I have no home for them and no room in my tank...I guess I could put them back in there, I just dont really like their craziness, they seem to put the other fish in alot of stress. But thanks for the advice!


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

If the fish get scared every time you walk by it could be because they were mis treated. Fish who were mis treated, usually in shipping and acclimating get stressed whenever they see people. The are ways to calm em down but IME it takes months.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I had a friend that couldn't allow anyone in his discus room with a hat on because it freaked the fish out.


RC


----------

